# Windows95 s'invite sur un iPad



## mistik (12 Avril 2010)

Tout à fait inutile au quotidien donc à savoir : Windows 95 sur un iPad 

Win95 on iPad

Réalité ou fake ?

Bref un peu d'humour que de voir tourner Windows 95 sur un Unix via un émulateur quand on sait que ce Windows n'était pas connu pour sa fiabilité !

Source du 12 04 2010 : _Clubic_ par Guillaume Belfiore (et Youtube)


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir

Je ne vois aucune raison pour que ce soit un fake. Je fais pour ma part tourner depuis plusieurs années Windows 98 en émulation sur un petit Mac doté d'un PowerPC G4 à 1,25GHz, simultanément avec d'autres applications Mac OS X. Or, l'iPad est une plateforme de puissance équivalente et techniquement tout aussi accessible.

Par ailleurs, la possibilité de faire tourner Windows 95 présente un intérêt important. En effet, l'inconvénient majeur (et souvent rédhibitoire) de l'iPad, comme de l'iPhone, est de devoir s'en tenir à la logithèque autorisée et fournie par Apple. Windows 95, dont le manque relatif de fiabilité ne l'a pas empêché d'être très abondamment utilisé durant des années par les particuliers et les professionnels, propose une logithèque très fournie répondant à de nombreux besoins toujours d'actualité, et des outils de développement utilisables sans entrave.

Pour moi, la possibilité d'avoir un OS comme Windows 95 sur l'iPad est le seul point qui pourrait me pousser à acheter cet appareil.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je fais pour ma part tourner depuis plusieurs années *Windows 98 en émulation sur un petit Mac doté d'un PowerPC G4 à 1,25GHz*, simultanément avec d'autres applications Mac OS X. Or, l'iPad est une plateforme de puissance équivalente et techniquement tout aussi accessible.
> 
> Par ailleurs, la possibilité de faire tourner Windows 95 présente un intérêt important. Windows 95 propose une logithèque très fournie répondant à de nombreux besoins toujours d'actualité, et des outils de développement utilisables sans entrave.



Peux-tu me citer ce logiciel d'émulation faisant tourner Windows, stp ?

Néanmoins je pense qu'il serait sûrement mieux de faire tourner Windows 98 SE qui s'est avéré plus stable que Windows 95 et surtout Windows Me dans la gamme des Windows9X.

Dernière question : est-ce que Windows 98 SE tournerait avec ton soft sans que ce dernier fasse ramer ton Mac ?

Merci par avance pour tes réponses avisées.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2010)

J'ai également installé Windows 98SE, de même que Windows 2000 Pro, Knopix et MSDOS.

L'émulateur que j'utilise s'appelle Q (ou [kju:]). C'est un portage du projet open-source QEMU.

Il s'agit d'un émulateur de PC générique, pouvant faire tourner différents OS (par exemple Windows 95, 98, 2000, XP ou Vista, Ubuntu, Mac OS 9, MSDOS, FreeDOS, ReactOS,  etc.) sur différents ordinateurs hôtes (QEMU a été porté sur les plateformes x86, PowerPC, ARM, 32-bit MIPS, Sparc32/64, ColdFire(m68k), CRISv32 et MicroBlaze). À ce titre, il ne faut pas en espérer les performances d'un émulateur spécifique optimisé pour un OS et un hôte particuliers.

Ainsi, Q consomme en moyenne 60% du temps CPU rien que pour émuler le PC matériel.


De fait, mon petit Mac G4 à 1,25GHz rame un peu sous Windows 98SE, mais la réactivité de l'OS n'est pas faible au point de le rendre inutilisable (je me rappelle avoir connu pire lorsque, il y a plus de dix ans, j'ai dû faire passer mon PC* sous Windows 98). En tout cas, c'est suffisant pour ce que j'en fais (essentiellement bureautique et applications métier non temps-réel).

_(*: Pour rappel, Windows 95 tournait sur des PC à base de processeurs 80486 et Pentium, tandis que Windows 98 était contemporain des Pentium II)._

Une version plus récente de QEMU (celle de Q que j'utilise date de 2007 et est basée sur un portage débuté en 2004) donnerait probablement de meilleures performances. Et un émulateur spécifique ferait probablement encore bien mieux.

L'installation de Windows 95 sur l'iPad qui, je pense, était avant tout un _proof-of-concept_, a probablement été dictée par sa relativement faible consommation en ressources, et aussi sa grande facilité d'installation. Sur Q, mon installation de Windows 95 a été immédiate, alors que j'ai dû bidouiller pour faire correctement celle de Windows 98. Mais avec Windows 2000, c'était bien pire.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2010)

Illustration: Windows 98SE sur Q (version 0.9.1 PowerPC)


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'ai également installé Windows 98SE, de même que Windows 2000 Pro, Knopix et MSDOS.
> 
> L'émulateur que j'utilise s'appelle Q (ou [kju:]). C'est un portage du projet open-source QEMU.
> 
> ...



Je vois que je peux saluer bien bas PA5CAL qui au vu de ses explications est un pro de l'informatique Windows 9X & NT-Unix-GNU/Linux. Et si l'on parlait de Jean-Louis Gassée (qui comme tu le sais bien évidemment a créé par le passé BeOs après avoir quitté le poste de numéro 2 d'Apple), je l'ai entendu hier sur l'antenne de BFM radio qui faisait des envieux avec son iPad.

Merci pour tous ces renseignements émis par un connaisseurs.


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2010)

ce qui m'intéresse c'est plutôt macosX sur ipad.
Mais entre l'interface et amd cela releve du challenge !


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2010)

naas a dit:


> ce qui m'intéresse c'est plutôt macosX sur ipad.
> Mais *entre l'interface et amd cela releve du challenge* !


Je ne comprends pas ce que amd vient faire ici, l'iPad n'est-il pas équipé d'une puce A4 ?


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2010)

il fallait lire arm, maudit iphone


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2010)

naas a dit:


> il fallait lire arm, maudit iphone


En revanche pourquoi pas des mbp 13" et des macbook amd pour avoir une puce qui puisse rivaliser avec un i3 avec un prix moindre et une carte graphique ati, mais en laissant toujours l'iPad avec un A4 d'Apple.


----------

